
Why are cop families always so obsessed with Disney? - mgh2
https://www.reddit.com/r/Bad_Cop_No_Donut/comments/i9nlxo/why_are_cop_families_always_so_obsessed_with/
======
coldtea
Why are families so obsessed with Disney in general? Aside from the classic
animations, the rest is mostly crap. A "Disney movie" when I grew up meant
soapy, bland, family friendy movie.

Then again, I never liked Pixar either...

